# Changer l'icone d'iCal !!!



## Tangi (15 Octobre 2004)

J'ai changé l'icone d'iCal mais quand je lance l'application, l'icone change et affiche la date, comment faire en sorte que l'icone reste tout le temps la même et que la date ne s'affiche plus ?

Merci d'avance (si quelqu'un sait, à moins que tout le monde s'en foute, ce qui est possible).


----------



## ice (2 Novembre 2004)

Tu as essayé d'utiliser CandyBar? Je pense que c'est la solution à ton problème.


----------



## Tangi (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai la dernière version de CandyBar mais ça ne fonctionne pas bien du tout, et j'ignore pourquoi. En fait j'ai changé via CandyBar certains icones dont celui de l'application iCal. Je fais "appliquer les changements" et je quitte CandyBar et certains de ces icones n'ont pas changé (notamment celui d'iCal), alors je redémarre l'ordinateur et je vais ensuite dans le dossier "Applications" vérifier que les changements ont bien pris effet et là l'icone d'iCal est toujours le même, alors je lance CandyBar et là surprise l'icone d'iCal n'est plus l'icone originel mais le nouveau, les changements effectués via CandyBar ne sont pas pris en compte pour l'application iCal. Certaines applications voient leur icone effectivement modifié et d'autres pas (notamment iCal). Si quelqu'un a une solution ????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Et en ouvrant le package de iCal normalement y'a pleins d'Icns


----------



## Tangi (4 Novembre 2004)

Tu veux dire quoi par "package", tu veux parler des "iContainers" ??? De toute façon je ne veux pas appliquer tous les icones d'un "iContainer", j'aime rarement la totalité des icones proposés, ce que je veux c'est appliquer une dizaine de nouveaux icones à tout casser, et j'aimerais bien changer l'icone d'iCal qui ne me plait pas du tout mais alors pas du tout. Il n'y a pas d'autres moyens de le faire que par CandyBar ??? Ou alors quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce qui cloche avec CandyBar ???


----------



## Any (6 Mars 2009)

non mais en faite ical c'est spécial il s'actualise tout les jour donc tu ne peut pas le modifier sauf si tu ouvre le packet et que tu modifie le fichier app-empty.icn


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> non mais en faite ical c'est spécial il s'actualise tout les jour donc tu ne peut pas le modifier sauf si tu ouvre le packet et que tu modifie le fichier app-empty.icn


Quatre ans après, chapeau


----------



## Any (6 Mars 2009)

hihi je suis tomber dessus par hasard en cherchant sur le net et voilou j'ai pas regarder la date ^^


----------

